# dial-up modem issue



## alvin johnson (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello,

I am assisting my father with his laptop. (his is 76 yoa, I'm 55)

I cannot get a COM (port) to activate properly.
I have tried manually setting the "i/o range" and the "IRQ" to the standard settings for com 1, 2, 3, & 4 via the "Add Hardware" feature of Win XP Pro. The automated feature for setting the IRQ & i/o range is greyed out.

It is my understanding that a communication port is needed to utilize a dial-up modem, which is installed/recognized/query AT commands are OK.
(Dell installed; Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem)

- The analog telephone line is active and works with other dial-ups!
- The "Connect to Network" wizard doesn't resolve my problem!
- The "Systems Information" reports that the Conexant modem is using 
"Com 3", but *no* port is listed in the Device Manager.
When I try to manually setup the com port, all I get is the yellow exclamation symbol and the data the port is not properly setup. 
- The Device Manager confirms that there is no other devices using the address range or IRQ

I have tried tech support with Dell with no luck. They're useless!

Thank you for any support that you can offer.
P.S. Do I need to add or reinstall any Windows components.
Dell uses their application for setting up the wireless features.
The wireless and ethernet/network card works fine. 
My Dad needs the dial-up feature for his private residence.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

is the modem enabled in the bios?
if you go to control panel and modems is your modem listed?
when you click on Test what are the results?


----------



## alvin johnson (Dec 9, 2010)

Below is the responce from the "query modem"...


ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - +GMM: Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - +GCI: B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI: (00,01,02,03,04,05,06,07,09,0A,0B,0C,0D,0E,0F,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,19,1A,1B,1C,1D,1E,1F,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,2A,2B,2C,2D,2E,2F,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,3A,3B,3C,3D,3E,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,4B,4C,4D,4E,4F,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,5A,5B,5C,5E,5F,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,6A,6B,6C,6D,6E,6F,70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,79,7A,7B,7C,7D,7E,7F,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8D,8E,8F,90,92,93,94,96,97,98,99,9A,9B,9C,9D,9E,9F,A0,A1,A2,A3,A4,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AA,AB,AC,AD,AE,AF,B0,B1,B2,B3,B4,B5,B6,B7,B8,B9,BA,BB,BC,BD,BE,BF,C1,C2,C3,C4,C5,C7,C8,C9,CA,CB,CC,CD,CE,CF,D0,D1,D2,D3,D4,D5,D6,D7,D8,D9,DA,DB,DC,DD,DE,DF,E0,E1,E2,E3,E4,E5,E6,E7,E8,EB,EC,ED,EE,EF,F0,F1,F2,F3,F4,F5,F7,F8,F9,FA,FB,FC,FE)
ATI1 - 255
ATI2 - OK
ATI3 - SoftK56V_B2.1_V7.59.00.50
ATI4 - Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem
ATI5 - 181
ATI6 - SoftK56 
CModem Version 12
Rksample Version 342
ATI7 - 255
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - +GMM: Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - +GCI: B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI: (00,01,02,03,04,05,06,07,09,0A,0B,0C,0D,0E,0F,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,19,1A,1B,1C,1D,1E,1F,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,2A,2B,2C,2D,2E,2F,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,3A,3B,3C,3D,3E,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,4B,4C,4D,4E,4F,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,5A,5B,5C,5E,5F,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,6A,6B,6C,6D,6E,6F,70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,79,7A,7B,7C,7D,7E,7F,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8D,8E,8F,90,92,93,94,96,97,98,99,9A,9B,9C,9D,9E,9F,A0,A1,A2,A3,A4,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AA,AB,AC,AD,AE,AF,B0,B1,B2,B3,B4,B5,B6,B7,B8,B9,BA,BB,BC,BD,BE,BF,C1,C2,C3,C4,C5,C7,C8,C9,CA,CB,CC,CD,CE,CF,D0,D1,D2,D3,D4,D5,D6,D7,D8,D9,DA,DB,DC,DD,DE,DF,E0,E1,E2,E3,E4,E5,E6,E7,E8,EB,EC,ED,EE,EF,F0,F1,F2,F3,F4,F5,F7,F8,F9,FA,FB,FC,FE)
ATI1 - 255
ATI2 - OK
ATI3 - SoftK56V_B2.1_V7.59.00.50
ATI4 - Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem
ATI5 - 181
ATI6 - SoftK56 
CModem Version 12
Rksample Version 342
ATI7 - 255


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

modem appears alive and functional

With a tested as good phone cord connect the modem to the phone line.

Follow this guide.
http://www.zoltrix.com/support_html/modem/USEMODEM.HTM#Using AT Commands

I would just dial your cell phone or someone elses phone number [not the same number you are dialing out on] and see if you hear a connection made.


----------

